# Koralia Nano 240 vs 425?



## brogan (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought the 425 for increased flow in my 55 gallon. I think it is a little too much, as my smaller tetras are hiding now....


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

id actually get one size up from the 425, i have a 405 and the 425 on a 40b and i like more circulation *not current but turnover, should have gone next step up then turn to the surface to minimize current but keep the flow helps keep any debris from sitting and if they find a slow spot then a fish swims by an kicks it up flow carrys it away an filter does its job an makes your life and tank much better

its all about how your tank layout is but id still say get the next size up from the 425 or the 425 itself.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

HypnoticAquatic said:


> id actually get one size up from the 425, i have a 405 and the 425 on a 40b and i like more circulation *not current but turnover, should have gone next step up then turn to the surface to minimize current but keep the flow helps keep any debris from sitting and if they find a slow spot then a fish swims by an kicks it up flow carrys it away an filter does its job an makes your life and tank much better
> 
> its all about how your tank layout is but id still say get the next size up from the 425 or the 425 itself.


It would go on the right above the rotala and push water back to the intake on the left.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

brogan said:


> I bought the 425 for increased flow in my 55 gallon. I think it is a little too much, as my smaller tetras are hiding now....


link to your tank? I'd like to see how it's set up


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I just ordered one for my 75gal.... and some black pantyhose to tie around it to keep fry and shrimp from getting sucked in.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

id think it would be fine there facing up so most of the movement is on top, prob will have a bit of a breeze in there but imo thats what you want, even in ponds there are currents moving around so flow as long as its soft! hell i just tore down my 40b and put new sub in it and made a huge cloudy mess and i have a 405,306 and a 425 and the flow is right where i want it *but ill be removing the 306 back to another tank as its needed there just want the tank clear fast but even with all that i have my cpd's neons an rcs all swimming fine, yes there is movement but its like a soft breeze with breakers if they want no current they can move down into the plants. id also slope that front edge of your substrate will look much better with little work  very nice tank btw


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

HypnoticAquatic said:


> id think it would be fine there facing up so most of the movement is on top, prob will have a bit of a breeze in there but imo thats what you want, even in ponds there are currents moving around so flow as long as its soft! hell i just tore down my 40b and put new sub in it and made a huge cloudy mess and i have a 405,306 and a 425 and the flow is right where i want it *but ill be removing the 306 back to another tank as its needed there just want the tank clear fast but even with all that i have my cpd's neons an rcs all swimming fine, yes there is movement but its like a soft breeze with breakers if they want no current they can move down into the plants. id also slope that front edge of your substrate will look much better with little work  very nice tank btw


Cool, my tank is a little taller than you 40b but very similar in footprint. the 425 isn't too strong


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I had the 750gph model in my 75g and no matter where I would position it, it would constantly have all my plants bent over and blowing around. Not to the point where it was up-rooting them but enough that the look of all my plants laying across the tank drove me nuts. I also tried the 1200 and 900 model of Maxi Jets and didnt really like that. Now I replaced the powerhead with another canister (SunSun) giving me a spray bar all the way across the back almost and I couldnt be happier. Plants are upright and getting a great front to back flow pattern that keeps it all fairly clean on its own.

If it were me Id go with the smaller one. But different strokes for different folks.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

it shouldnt be to strong but it really depends on how u position it, just get the 425 if your really woried but i think the 425 for me is almost to where i want it. here is my tank i just i had all 3 405,306,kn425 going to clear it up asap took a couple hrs from the darkest brown u could ever get! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/120496-hypnoticaquatic-40b.html only thing running in pic is the 405 and 425 hope it helps ya


----------



## brogan (Jan 16, 2012)

sundragon said:


> link to your tank? I'd like to see how it's set up


It can be viewed here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=3455

I have a eheim 2217 with spray bar and the Koralia 425 in the upper left corner. The Koralia is pointed slightly upward to created surface turbulence.... I think the combination of the 2217's spray bar and Koralia is a little too much current.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a 240 in my 65. I think a lot of it has to do with the length of the tank. In a 55 standard that's a longer tank. I bought an aqeon 500 and it was way too much for my 65 gallon because the tank is only 36" long. The 240 is perfect for mine, and I have just ordered another one for the other end of my tank. I think in a short tank, two smaller powerheads is better than one big one.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

tatersalad said:


> I have a 240 in my 65. I think a lot of it has to do with the length of the tank. In a 55 standard that's a longer tank. I bought an aqeon 500 and it was way too much for my 65 gallon because the tank is only 36" long. The 240 is perfect for mine, and I have just ordered another one for the other end of my tank. I think in a short tank, two smaller powerheads is better than one big one.


Your post actually hits my question on target. My tank is 36" across - Most 57-60 gallon tanks are 48" across and can use a higher power pump to move water farther.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm glad I could help you


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

I ordered the 240 model after a few people with 36" tanks reported that the 425 was a little too powerful. I'll post pics and a mini review. If it's not strong enough, I can exchange it for the 425.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the idea of wrapping the koralia with pantyhose - I bought two to put in a 125g tank. One will be in the Poret foam (making a Hamburg Mattenfilter) and the other will be on the opposite side of the tank pushing water. Does the use of the pantyhose significantly impede flow - I wouldn't want to stress the motor - because I think it's a great idea and would like to try it!



D3monic said:


> I just ordered one for my 75gal.... and some black pantyhose to tie around it to keep fry and shrimp from getting sucked in.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Here goes. I got the 240 - It's mounted on the right hand side rear, facing up. 

It makes enough of a current to agitate the surface and I can see a visible circular churning in the tank. The hair algae issue in that area is almost gone so I had a flow dead spot as well. 

The unit is very silent, small, and my glass is the upper limit of thickness for the magnet and it won't budge.

If you have a 48" tank, I would recommend the 425 as this is just enough for a 36" tank.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

yea an depending on your layout it might not be enought if you like to have a jungle or lots of objects for the water to navigate around. glad its working out for ya i like the flow to where it slightly blows even on the sub so minimal ammounts of debris have the chance to collect keeps a clean and healthy tank water movement is overlooked by many imo.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

What a perfectly-timed post for me. I am going to get one of each 240 and 425. Thanks for all the info - it made my life easier


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

HypnoticAquatic said:


> yea an depending on your layout it might not be enought if you like to have a jungle or lots of objects for the water to navigate around. glad its working out for ya i like the flow to where it slightly blows even on the sub so minimal ammounts of debris have the chance to collect keeps a clean and healthy tank water movement is overlooked by many imo.


I agree, I greatly overlooked flow when I started and I'm sure that greatly contributed to my algae problem. I think flow factors in the balance of things just like the co2/light/ferts.


----------

